# Christmas Wishes 2014



## Retired (Dec 18, 2014)

If you celebrate Christmas, on behalf of Psychlinks, we wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas. 

May this joyful season greet you with health and happiness.


----------



## GDPR (Dec 19, 2014)

Wishing everyone a calm and peaceful holiday.


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 19, 2014)

Kind wishes and hugs to you all and thanks for being here this year.  Great work getting through the year and looking forward to seeing everyone through the next year. ^_^


----------



## making_art (Dec 19, 2014)

May we all find moments of peace and contentment during the holidays.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 23, 2014)

Hahahahaha!  Party on.


----------



## PrincessX (Dec 23, 2014)

Best Christmas Wishes from me. Thank you all for your support and kindness. Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone  take care of YOU ok hope it is a peaceful holiday for all


----------



## gooblax (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone :x)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired (Dec 25, 2014)

Enjoy the day, enjoy the company if you happen to have some, and most of all remember the reason for Season, and look to a New Year and the opportunity to make the modifications necessary to improve quality of life.

You are the author of your life, and you can write the story about how you would like it to be.  Even though it may not turn out exactly the way you thought, and it rarely does, the choices you make along the way to modify your plan continue to be part of the story only you can author.


----------



## making_art (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDPR (Dec 26, 2014)

Steve said:


> You are the author of your life, and you can write the story about how you would like it to be.  Even though it may not turn out exactly the way you thought, and it rarely does, the choices you make along the way to modify your plan continue to be part of the story only you can author.



....and I intend on making the changes that need to be made in order to have a better quality of life.

I am realizing that I am way stronger than I thought I was.I can do the things I need/want to do,I just have to actually DO them instead of thinking about doing them.I just need to keep pushing myself and not let all the negative self talk get in the way.

And by the way,I hope everyone did have a merry Christmas. I won't lie,I am glad it's over with.I already took my tree down and boxed it up.It wasn't 'merry',some things about it were very hard and painful,but there were also a lot of good things about it and I got through it by focusing on them.


----------



## GDPR (Dec 28, 2014)




----------

